# Slumber Party



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

My three nieces are spending the night tonight and I'm not sure who's having more fun - the girls or the dogs. At one point, the girls were snuggled up on couch with the two dogs on top of them and they were watching Lady and the Tramp and Cash and Penny watched the entire movie - they love watching dogs on TV, even if they are cartoons! The best part is that they have all worn each other out and everyone (including the dogs) are crashed out for the night...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Too cute! I'm working on burning all our home videos on to dvds for my mom, so I was just watching one where I'm about your nieces' ages playing with my aunt and uncle's dog. We got our first dog shortly after that trip. Hopefully your nieces already have a dog, because if not your sister/brother won't hear the end of it.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D Love it ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very adorable pics, CrazyCash!! ;D ;D

Your dog/s are smiling... smiling... and sleeping!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Love the pictures, the last one is adorable!!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Ooo!! Soooo flippin cute!!! They look so happy! <3


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Greatness all of this

God bless all who risks for children

kids are the Resource we need

and my later run at life is saving helping kids without choices

WE can help and win this back

I means nothing to Rudy

sharing caring can

save a kid

thanks for those great smiles for miles

D' Viking

and Maturity bores me

and makes mates old

Have a better then great Sunday

Make it one"


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

COOL PICS.....


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We had a fun weekend - Cash woke me up this morning at 5:00 to go and check on the girls, he could hardly wait for them to get up. 

This afternoon the girls and the dogs disappeared into the bedroom, and the video below is what I found. The girls told me that they were having doggy daycare. 

The dogs are now crashed out on the couch, the weekend has definitely worn them out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxeRH-zmrTc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

